# Proof Turning N Tweaking The Pouch Works In Slow Motion



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Turning the pouch but add tweaking to give additional rise and you will not get a fork hit.
This works for no fork shooting and on all slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd say that proves it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

No mistaking what happened there. This is good stuff. Visual is a good thing.

But I have to say with the slo mo I found myself getting tensed up when the tubes were pulled thinking if the egg could take the pressure.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?


Hello Bean, 2 days ago I started shooting a PFS (sideways and butterfly), I was very scared to take at least a fork hit, so I did a little experiment crossing my thumb the center of the fork about 1cm higher the tips, of course very soft shoots without ammo only the bands ... a straight release hit my nail, twisting 90° also hit my nail, but when I twisted and bended the bands flew over my finger. Now I am shooting the PFS at full power, no at single incident, and the bending doesn't harms consistency only a little correction and you are done ! not to mention the comfortable feeling on your frame hand when pulling heavy ... I like it !









the ball is a bit upward the fork tips, almost no clearance !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> No mistaking what happened there. This is good stuff. Visual is a good thing.
> 
> But I have to say with the slo mo I found myself getting tensed up when the tubes were pulled thinking if the egg could take the pressure.


Your right the egg would have broked except it was only my thumb holding the egg in place and I was holding the frame only on the outside edges for the frame.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?


Of course I will shoot without the Tube Protectors if that will remove all doubt from you. The Tube Protectors will likely give no extra lift but Tweaking or Bending certainly will. I am up loading a BareBack video now and this ought to be sufficient. I think Arturito's statement and shooting demo ought to be convincing and he used flat bands which require no Tube Protectors.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?


i think we are thinking along the same theory here. that the height of the tube sleeves adds to the fork height , therefore making it easier to clear. and the stiffness of the shooting tubes, also adds a little bit more help in "lift" over the forks. this is all theory of course. id like to see it done three ways to see if im way wrong or close . slo-mo of tubes with sleeves, tubes only and with black and amber tubes . and then also flats, no sleeves and with. so . . . it looks like im asking for 6 types of set ups ? well thats my curiousity of the pfs for the time being. thanks for the video mr. DGUI.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?
> ...


You guys could do an experiment yourselves now that it is very clear what to do to shoot this style and you will find out from first hand experience you don't need tube sleeves to achieve the same thing.

Make up a fork less PFS, put your tubes or bands on, hold it hammer grip, and start with a twist no bend and incrementally bend the pouch more prior to release.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?





Imperial said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?
> ...


I'll let dgui do his thing, but I just wanted to some of my "older vids " I do it with . 02 latex ( I know Darrel has done it with flats. ). I have never had issues with the ammo not going over. Doing it with tubes, I don't even use protectors. I was thinking maybe the way I shoot, having the forks leaning forward a bit helped, but my flipping out ( can't remember the name) slotted attachment PFS shoots fine leaving the fork "perp" to the bands.

Not sure if this info is helpful, or along the lines of what you were asking, but this came to my mind, and wanted to share into the conversation 

LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great Video Dgui!!! cant get any better slow motion action visual effect than hitting that egg!!

Very well done!!

Fwv2


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait... twisting the pouch needed to be proven? I thought it was fairly well accepted that twisting and tweaking the pouch raised the shot above a forkless slingshot/bareback...

I'm kinda disappointed that I watched 2.5 minutes of super slow-mo slingshot holding to see an egg NOT break though  At least show us how to break an egg if we want to!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?
> ...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Wait... twisting the pouch needed to be proven? I thought it was fairly well accepted that twisting and tweaking the pouch raised the shot above a forkless slingshot/bareback...
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed that I watched 2.5 minutes of super slow-mo slingshot holding to see an egg NOT break though  At least show us how to break an egg if we want to!


*Very Sorry I waisted our time on this and just didnt break the stupid egg or perhaps I should have just eaten the Egg. Let Go Of My EGGO !!!*


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL. Just slo-mo take a bite out of the egg instead of taking the shot?

Twisting the pouch and twisting the story.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dgui, as I have said before, Your the man! -- Great video! -- Tex


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool vid Darrell, breaks it right down.....having been shooting a PFS for some time now ( its about all I shoot )I can tell everyone here I`ve shot with and without tube protectors, flats and tubes, you name it, and it all comes down to turning and tweaking that pouch, and if ya don`t...well


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...





lightgeoduck said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive the skeptics. But, could you do this again without the tall,heavy tube protectors?
> ...


no, no, no, perhaps i misspoke as to what i was trying to say or perhaps im not being understood clear enough. im not disputing the twist & tweak method, i just want to see how much clearance or in any additional clearance is created by sleeving up the bands/tubes, to which i believe adds to the learning curve. and since hes got the slo-mo going, i figured he could be the one to film it. when i first started pfs, i did it with flats, took a lil bit but i got it. but before i did get it, i tubed one up and sleeved it, and it was easier to learn. so with that, im concluding that the sleeves, along with the black tubes stiffness, raised the fork height of the pfs, making it easier to clear the shot. i hope i explained myself more clearly.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

@Imperial ... I believe that if such effect exists is almost negligible, the pull force is several orders of magnitude greater that the shear force of a piece of rubber ... anyway a high speed camera would be cool to verify it's influence ...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

1:41 onwards


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

dgui, That is a terrific visual aid.....thanks for showing it. - John


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> 1:41 onwards


joerg twisted the pouch without noticing =D


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> luxor5 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:41 onwards
> ...


Joerg is the top innovator of slingshots and he turned the pouch.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Shot 30 or so rds while shooting this way I like it. will practice more and try and get more consistant


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Shot 30 or so rds while shooting this way I like it. will practice more and try and get more consistant


Yep it do work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No further proof was necessary for me, but I must say, Darrell. . .



You so craaaazy!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

im definitely going to change how i shoot and thanks for this wonerfull video


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... twisting the pouch needed to be proven? I thought it was fairly well accepted that twisting and tweaking the pouch raised the shot above a forkless slingshot/bareback...
> ...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Perfectly clear to me with Dgui's past & current demonstrations. The primary pouch twisting (turning) & especially tweaking (bending) does propel bands/pouch over fork tops. If tube protectors adds increased lift over forks (which I think it does) that is good benefit ... extra insurance! . For awhile now, I'm using para-tabs attached to PFS with light pull flat bands, and the tabs also helps clear the forks! I'll later maybe not use tabs with PFS ... step by step progress in my journey to maybe become a Catapultist Jedi


----------

